# Vinyl on Bikinis



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok. So here is the deal. I want to print on bikinis using vinyl. I have done a ton of tshirts....but I am wondering if anyone on this forum has made any bikinis successfully with vinyl. Also do they last in the water?

Also what type of vinyl did you use and if you have any photos of the finished bikinis?


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

I am not a female, but i have to ask why would you want to use vinly on bikinis??? It is not very flexible. I guess it would depend on the size of the design and location.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Have you felt the vinyl recently? It isn't hard. Very soft. I use this on all my tshirts. Women love it because of the clean lines and it doesn't fade when washed. 

If you haven't checked out the vinyl lately then are probably thinking of vinyl from 10 years ago...lol.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

No, actually, I use vinyl alot. hense the other post I started about the job I just did. I use spectra eco-film. It is very soft. To each there own, that is what makes the world go around. i am not making fun of you, just asking a question. My wife did make a good point that I did not consider, (hense the I am not a female line previously) and that is that the vinyl would not fade with the chlorine. I did not think about that.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh I know you are not making fun. It was a valid question. Everyone has their preferences. I use all the spectra's vinyl also. I guess your designs would be more firm because of the designs. I am doing petite designs and not really any lettering. I did just see your post of the fireman's jacket. 

The main reason for the question is because I do alot of vinyl....and until I get that versacamm that I have been eyeing I am looking to decorate other things. I target the female market and it is spring time and alot of friends have been requesting me to make bikinis.... So just wanted to see if anyone has actually pulled this off and if it worked well. The concerns I have are the stretching and constantly being in water.

Anyways, Any help here would be appreciated!


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

That is a way to expand you market reach. I would assume that it would hold up pretty good. One question I have, are they going to be in chlorinated water, baquasil (sp), hot tubs, etc. That might make a difference. I have seen a few that are DTG. I do not know how they hold up. The DTG was on underware rather than swimsuits. With the polyester, DTG would be more of a challenge due to the pre-treatment but I bet it could be done.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Anthony - is that the idea for the class this friday? Very interesting and I would like to see how it holds up as well! Maybe Josh can chime in on how the inks would last against chlorine? I htink that opaque would stretch just fine as I have a few samples in here that are amazing! Looking forward to having oyu here on Friday!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

You may try Elasticut or Cut Plus depending on the fabric - if you are going for a film look. Chlorine should have no effect.

The solvent inks from the Versacamm may pose issues for outdoor swimwear, as there is an active ingredient in sun block that can make the ink smudge. For indoor use, swim teams etc. there are no problems with using print/cut technology and solvent inks. The chlorine can also cause an issue if left in the water for a long period of time - minimal exposure should be fine.


----------



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

Scuba Steve - this isn't the idea for friday...but i guess now I would be interested in what we could do with the versacam.

I will be testing out some bikinis....well not me but other girls....to see how some of the vinyls hold up. But I just wanted to see if anyone else has done it.

Josh - the bathing suits are mostly made of polyester and lycra. So anything that would stick to that would be good. You can send me some samples and I will test them out!


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

You could try transfers like this one from JA-INT, they call it Trimax

Uses: 

Poloshirts, T-shirts, 
Sweatshirts 
Baseball caps 
Swimming suits 
High visiblity vests/jackets 
Lycra 
Sportswear 
Breathable performance 
fabrics 
Weatherproof and 
foulweather garments 
Wellingtons and wetsuits 
Kites, sport bags, umbrellas, 
and much, much more

Any shape and size 
High design definition 
Designed to stretch and flex with the garment 
Virtually unlimited colour 
range available 
Universal application 
Easy to heatseal 
Flame retardant properties 
24 hour turnround on names 
Sports numbers available 
High gloss option


----------

